# pets on ferries



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
just changed our booking with brittany ferries, from the pont aven to santander, to the cap finisterre to bilbao. just found out about the pet friendly cabins on the latter, cost a bit more but well worth it to have the old guy with us. always thought the blbao route was a 48 hr trip, but seems thats only the sunday sailing as it calls in at roscoff to change crew/refuel. hwmbo very happy now.

tom


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

OOPS, not to happy now, told her its a smaller ship ??? :evil: :wink:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

How much? How long and how do u toilet the dog? Was it difficult to get a booking?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

How much? How long and how do u toilet the dog? Was it difficult to get a booking?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

How much? How long and how do u toilet the dog? Was it difficult to get a booking?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

How much? How long and how do u toilet the dog? Was it difficult to get a booking?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

respect, I got a triple posting on another thread today you have got a quadruple on this... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi mees

easy to book online, albeit i did the transfer on the phone as was using a voucher as part of payment.
like the pont aven,which we have been on before there is deck on the ship just for exercising your dog. (just remember your whoopsy bag).
i only noticed last week that the cap finisterre ship is doing pet friendly cabins so we jumped ship, the kennels are ok but for peace of mind would rather have him with us, he is 12yr good age for g/retriever.
its not cheap,the p/f cabins are large 4 berth with window,we are going in aprll one way and its £440.00.
we go for 3months, we prefer to do it this way ,stay down in the sun, then meander back up to a channel port??.


tom


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Tom and June just noticed you too are from the North West we are in Bretherton near Leyland.
If you say it quickly the fare is not too much when you consider diesel/ peages etc etc and saving on frayed nerves.
Think we might go for driving there whilst full of enthusiasm and long ferry home.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Tom and June just noticed you too are from the North West we are in Bretherton near Leyland.
If you say it quickly the fare is not too much when you consider diesel/ peages etc etc and saving on frayed nerves.
Think we might go for driving there whilst full of enthusiasm and long ferry home.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

tomnjune said:


> OOPS, not to happy now, told her its a smaller ship ??? :evil: :wink:


Depending when you are going you may have the dog cabin we gave up, the total fare for both ways was over a £1000, and that boat is SMALL.
About as big as a Sea France channel ferry so have some BIG sea sick pills handy.
Now driving down from Calais.

Mike


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi mees
yea we are just up the road in heysham, pity they dont do a ferry from here to spain. 

 tom


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,hope this topic is still open.
I would like to know if you have to muzzle your dog from the MHome to your cabin,kind regards tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Regardless of the size of the boat I would never do another crossing with Shadow in a kennel, well they are actually cages

He was so upset for days after and when we went to the kennels other dogs were obviously distressed, we were frozen and tired as we left him as little time as possible

much better to have them in the same room as you

Now we only use the Tunnel and short crossings where he can stay in a familiar environment

Aldra


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

you can book (i belive) a cabin with your dog


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

we have used kennels - to St malo. Dog had no after effects but would no way toilet in approved area -or any where else. Husband was quite traumatised 8O 

Then we had a cabin from Bilbao to Southhampton. You are supposed to muzzle them we tried but Lucky ripped it off no one bothered.

However despite being taken to the approved area on deck 9several times) he again refused to toilet and waited 24 hours to spend 5mins peeing in Southhampton.

he is a very proud dalmation and always 'hides' to toilet and no way was he going to go in public view :twisted: 

So HWMBO has declared is short crossings or tunnel from now on 8O


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

i think my libby (bernese) is to posh to push (in public)


----------

